# Shake The Lake Erie Pa. x2 mecca 8-28-11



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Woot a x2 only 15 min away was there last year they put on a great show


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sheri says shes game.....


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool not sure who is judging yet Zenner did last year It's funny Tom and I were talking about the Erie show Sunday before we even knew they were having it for sure he will be there competing not judging.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

even funnier tom and i talked about this today....

i may check this out....


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

asota said:


> Cool not sure who is judging yet Zenner did last year It's funny Tom and I were talking about the Erie show Sunday before we even knew they were having it for sure he will be there competing not judging.


scott keirns will be head judge. I'm debating on if i'll be doing sq


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> even funnier tom and i talked about this today....
> 
> i may check this out....


tom's from york?

always so easy to forget how large PA, but this is 460 miles 6 hour drive


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> tom's from york?
> 
> always so easy to forget how large PA, but this is 460 miles 6 hour drive


No, Tom is in the Harrisburg area iirc and you shouldn't drive 6 hours on a flat tire, it's unsafe.


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

wow, a show thats local. i may have to head up just to have a listen.:thumbsup:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> No, Tom is in the Harrisburg area iirc and you shouldn't drive 6 hours on a flat tire, it's unsafe.


Low tire * and a broken taillight can now be added to that list . I think its a message that this season its over for me lol but next year its game face


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> tom's from york?
> 
> always so easy to forget how large PA, but this is 460 miles 6 hour drive


That's right Harrisburg area however that convo happened in Pottsville at 12 volt daves...trip for me is 5.5 hours and I'm going for sure...better than 7.5 to collinsville...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Another close SQ show!! Count me in.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

2 week bump


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

1 week bump Zenner and the Washington Pa crew coming should be a good turnout.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So.... I was going to say rustbucketgrl and I will be there for sure... I got a phone call a few moments later saying she was in an accident and she was about to beat the lady.

A lady ran her off the road because she decided she wanted to be in her lane and couldn't move over correctly.....

So... from what I saw tonight.... new bumper cover, front pipe with cat... o2 sensor..... mid pipe and muffler.... exhaust was what? 3 months old? WTF! lol.... hopefully the war horse will be together for Erie PA lol.

Moral of the story... WATCH out speed limit signs... here Sheri comes!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope she's ok Brian.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thnx chef..... Shes a little sore.... Can't wait to see what the stub of the sign did under the car... School starts today good thing we have 3 cars...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

we have been told that the car will not be ready for the weekend.... See you guys Sunday


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> we have been told that the car will not be ready for the weekend.... See you guys Sunday


Told by who?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> we have been told that the car will *not* be ready for the weekend.... See you guys Sunday


So you walking?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The other persons insurance company.... Ehhh it should be.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the accident! As long as she is ok is all that matters..... Cars are just metal and plastic (and as I have seen recently....not so fire proof Sorry to hear about it, but glad to hear the driver is ok! 

I should have my system finished in the next month or so....its an 81 renegade so I would never attempt to compete but it would be a fun joy ride to head out to one of these here soon! I am heading down to WV in early Nov. maybe there will be a show around then that I can swing by?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Where in WV you heading?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Insurance company is claiming 90% other persons fault.... another 10% and trusty rusty shall be back in the points race!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> Where in WV you heading?


About an hour south of you.....Maysville (Petersburg is the real town next to it) My familiy is from there! CANT WAIT


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sigh... would have been nice to be @ this event...


----------

